# Eclipse für JSP und Servlets



## miketech (9. Okt 2006)

Hi,

ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit JSPs und Servlets, um einfache Webanwendungen zu schreiben. Nun möchte ich das gerne in Eclipse etwas automatisiert machen. D.h. derzeit mache ich es so, dass ich in irgendeinem Editor (oder Eclipse) den Code schreibe, dann das Servlet kompiliere und in den Tomcat Ordner schiebe. 

Wie kann ich das denn automatisieren, wenn ich mich nicht gleich mit Ant rumschlagen möchte? Kann ich Eclipse irgendwie einrichten, dass er mir das automatisch kompiliert und deployd und ich nur noch auf "Run" klicken muss?

Oder muss ich dafür diese ganzen Deployment Deskriptoren einrichten? (Hab da mal ein Tutorial mit der JBoss IDE durchgespielt und das war nur noch ätzend mit den Deskriptoren)

Gruß

Mike


----------



## SamHotte (9. Okt 2006)

Hab zwar selbst noch nichts damit gemacht, aber evtl. ist das WebTools-Projekt was für dich?

Professionell (und dementsprechend teuer) gibt's sowas unter dem Namen "WebSphere Application Developer" von IBM -- da steckt Eclipse unter der Haube und ein paar hundert IBM-eigene PlugIns


----------



## miketech (9. Okt 2006)

Hi,

und das kostet dann wahrscheinlich auch entsprechend 

Es gibt ja noch MyEclipse, aber das kostet auch, wenn auch nicht viel. Aber ich will erstmal was zum Rumprobieren, bevor ich Geld ausgebe.

Werds mal mit den WebTools probieren, danke.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## bronks (9. Okt 2006)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Werds mal mit den WebTools probieren, danke ...


Die WebTools hatten noch vor ein paar Wochen viele Bug über die hier einiges geschrieben wurde. Die JBossIDE für Eclipse funktioniert dagegen deutlich besser.


----------



## miketech (9. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

mein erstes Servlet und meine erste JSP Seite laufen nun mit den Webtools. Also noch kann ich keinen Bug ausmachen bei dieser Komplexität 

Nutzt die JBoss IDE nicht auch die WebTools?

Hab die JBoss IDE jetzt mal getestet und da hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, womit ich anfangen soll  Starte ich ein J2EE Projekt, wenn ich nur mit Servlet und JSP arbeite? Und dann gibts dort noch ein EJB Projekt. Dachte dass gehört mit zu J2EE dazu. Warum brauch ich dafür ein extra Projekt-Typ?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## bronks (9. Okt 2006)

Bei mir steht im Angebot:
- EJB3.0 Project
- J2EE 1.3 Project
- J2EE 1.4 Projekt

Wenn ich eine WebApp haben will, dann nehme ich J2EE 1.4 Project.


----------



## miketech (9. Okt 2006)

Genau das meinte ich. Danke

Gruß

Mike


----------



## miketech (9. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

nochmal eine Frage:

Wenn ich J2EE Project auswähle muss ich anscheinend alles per Hand machen. Ich muss irgendwie ständig Deskriptoren erzeugen, wie das im JBossIDE Tutorial beschrieben ist.

Wenn ich stattdessen Web -> Dynamic Web Project auswähle, erzeugt er mir automatisch alle Deskriptoren, die sich auch ständig anpassen, wenn ich z.B. ein Servlet erzeuge. Und es werden automatisch META-INF und diese Verzeichnisse angelegt, was bei J2EE Project nicht der Fall ist.

Muss ich das bei J2EE Project denn wirklich alles mit diesen Deskriptoren machen? Hab noch keinen Schimmer, was ich da grad alles auswähle  Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie das Web Project das macht, wenn ich keine Deskriptoren habe. Ich finde auch nichts, um z.B. beim J2EE Project das ganze zu automatisieren.

Gruß

Mike


----------

